# Potty Training Tips?



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm expecting that the folks who'll be replying here are members whom have already replied to my other several threads i've posted up. So in advance I'd really like to thank all of you for giving us all these VERY helpful advices and tips. We've had Dax for 4 days and 3 nights now and he has been a gem and training him has been a breeze. A handful but a lot easier knowing that I have knowledge of what to do. So thank you again for all the help 

We've had 3 accidents in the house so far from what I can recall and they were minor... just him peeing on our tiled floors. We've decided not to use puppy pads as well. As we do have a yard that he can use when nature calls.

Anyways going back onto topic. 

We were wondering if there are other methods available to let him know that it is not good for him to pee in the house. We don't punish him but we tell him in a firm voice No and we pick up and take him outside just incase he needs to go again. This firm voice also applies to him trying to climb onto furniture and biting on towels, etc etc. But there is no punishment... just telling him No and pulling him away from what he's climbing, biting into.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, he will pee after waking up form nap/sleep, after eating, after running a little. Knowing this makes estimating potty time pretty easy.
Looking at his bum, you will notice a little bulging just before he will poo.

Enjoy every minute, they grow so fast. Do U have a vet yet? Puppy shots coming up @ 12 & 16 weeks.


----------



## Newbie (May 15, 2011)

Our 11-week-old V is doing really well with the peeing outside, but we're having trouble with the pooping. We have been saying, "Go potty", and he pees pretty reliably. We always take him outside about 15 minutes after eating, when we know he needs to poop, and he may pee again, but he refuses to poop, even if we wait 15 minutes or so. As soon as he comes back in the house, he goes. When we first got him a couple of weeks ago, this wasn't a problem, but during the last few days, he has not done well. We use "Go potty" for peeing and pooping. He seems to understand it only for the peeing. Would it be better to use different cues, such as "Go pee" and "Go poop"?

Another thing - I have read that when you catch a puppy starting to pee in the house, you should pick them up and immediately take them out. I did this and this is what happened: He started to pee on one side of the room. I picked him up and carried him outside; however, then I had continuous drops of pee all across the carpet from where I picked him up to where I took him outside. So I don't think I'm going to do that again! I would rather just clean up one spot!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

1st - your welcome 
2nd - if you catch him it the act of peeing in the house you can say no in a deep voice, but not loud or excited; and pick him up and take him outside. The most important thing is to watch him so he doesn't go inside and take him out frequently. You must also clean the pee spot with a cleaner like Natures Miracle or other cleaner made to eliminate urine smell. There will always be some accidents. The best thing you can do is immediately praise and treat him when he does go outside. Every time, like he just brought home the winning lottery ticket! ;D Also, be his best buddy and cut him some slack.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with the above. With my pup, I just took him out ALL the time just like datacan said and laughed at his bulge comment- so true, so true. I'm not a big fan of reprimanding early on because I think they don't understand and might get a little frightened. During this time, you are really developing your bond with your pup and this bond is going to help them later in life to choose you over whatever else is pulling him the other way (people, squirrels, birds, dogs, etc). When mine had an accident (it's just going to happen for the first month or more), I'd pick him up and take him out immediately and praise, praise, praise when he went outside. I think that paper towel idea sounds like a good idea, just make sure to praise when they eliminate. I think as long as you aren't harsh when they have accidents and you make a huge stink about how they are the best dog in the world when they go outside, he is going to get it.

Make sure to have tons of fun with your little one, to bond over new adventures, keep it positive, praise and give attention for good and calm behavior only, and you will have a polite and loyal follower forever.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

datacan said:


> Hi, he will pee after waking up form nap/sleep, after eating, after running a little. Knowing this makes estimating potty time pretty easy.
> Looking at his bum, you will notice a little bulging just before he will poo.
> 
> Enjoy every minute, they grow so fast. Do U have a vet yet? Puppy shots coming up @ 12 & 16 weeks.



So, knowing that after he is done focusing on any small task, he will probably pee soon, you have to set him up for a win by taking him out to the spot you want him to go....very often. And huge praises for going where you want him to.


There is nothing really wrong with saying NO while he's peeing inside, but save your breath if you step in a puddle, he has no idea why you're saying it, and it makes it mean less next time.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

haha yes, the bulge before he poops was the firsy thing i saw from day one when we took him to the bathroom. not to make it sound awkward but i was curiosly staring at the random bulge and surprised myself to see him poop seconds later. i laughed to myself and told marissa as well and she laughed. it's unique but it sure has made taking him out to poop easier, i suppose?

and yes, we do have a vet. our breeder gave him his first shots at 6 or 7 weeks i believe i can't remember of the top of my head so we're gonig for his second shots at week 10.

yeah i was thinking about it this morning about how small he was two weeks before we picked him and how big he is now. they do grow up fast... it sucks because having him stay a puppy a bit longer would be awesome but i'm also excited to see him grow up. i've definitely become attached to the little guy...

my brains on the pup all day when im at work or even out doing my regular routine. it's crazy


----------



## copperdog (Jul 27, 2011)

As far as potty training goes, the puppy has to associate going outside with going pee/poop. I find that when you put your pup outside to go pee, that if you stay with them, repeating the command to go pee and as soon as they go, give plenty of praise and bring them in immediately, you will have great success! I find that if you just put them out and walk away letting them play and run around, the pup will not know why he is outside and may or maynot go to the bathroom and won't associate going outside with going to the bathroom. Of course, watch them constantly in the house for sighs of needing to go out..........sniffing the floor, circling etc and as mentioned before, put them out after napping, playing, eating etc.
Good luck!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone all your great suggestions and advice.

We've almost had Dax for a full week now and it's been amazing. Potty Training has been a success, and we made changes along the way to stop him pee'ing in the house. 

We changed him from the big crate into the small crate. We realised that the time' he pee'd in the crate (which have been 3 times this week) he would stay in the opposite end of the crate or a corner away from it. So put him into a crate more for his present size. And it's worked. 

We havent had accidents in the house since Wednesday so we have our fingers crossed that there's been progress. We take him out every couple times during the day, and at night as much as we can and before he goes to bed. He seems to be responding to the term pee and poop but ofcourse it's a hit or miss. 

Thanks again !


----------

